# Ang, Ng, Ba, May



## Morbidia

Hello,
I am trying to learn Tagalog and it is going pretty well, I can read and understand basic things. My biggest issue is with speaking it in full sentences. I get really confused when it comes to where to use Ang, Ng, Ba, May and other basic predicates. If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve this please let me know =) Thank you so much for your time and though!
-Margaret


----------



## redpepper22

I'm not that good in English to explain those words but i'll give it a try...

In General,  ANG, NG, BA, MAY, Etc.. depend on how you use them in a sentence like for example:
*ANG*--in English, it is equivalent to the articles THE and A/AN
_         Ang kailangan ko ay lapis at hindi pambura.
        (The one that I need is a pencil, not an eraser.)_

Sometimes, it is used like this..
_Sino ang magbabantay sa mga bantay?
        "(Who will guard the guards?)"- from Digital Fortress of Dan Brown
_


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

Try to visit "Tagalog grammar" on Wikipedia for the use of "ang" and "ng", also "may".  "Ba" is an interrogative particle.


----------

